# Has anyone used the exo-terra fake background and been happy with the results?



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought a large exo-terra viv awhile back that has one of those fake rock backgrounds, and I'm undecided on whether I'd like to make a new background (probably cork mosaic) or just use it as is. Has anyone stuck with the fake background and been happy with the results? Pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have seen a couple of builds where people cut up the exo terra background and then mixed in corkbark and it looked pretty good once it had grown in.


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

I covered one with coco fiber and then had branches attched to it as well. turned out really good. Another plus was i could completly remove the backgraond from the tank.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Nath514 said:


> I have seen a couple of builds where people cut up the exo terra background and then mixed in corkbark and it looked pretty good once it had grown in.


YES. if you cut it and then grow some vines over it, it looks fine!
There was a photo on here about two weeks ago that someone did that and it
looks pretty nice!

Steve


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you want to make something original by hand, or just use the same thing every casual first tank hobbist has? It all depends what you want your final tank to look like and what you are happy with.

I used one as a baseplate for a couple tree root backgrounds I did ages ago. Looked pretty good, but only because most it it was covered 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/60319-practice-root-system-backgrounds-2.html


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I use it all the time and it looks fine.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a 36 exo where I left it in.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone. I don't mind using the same background as everyone else as long as it looks good, though I like the idea of making a tree and attaching it. I was planning on putting some driftwood in there anyway but haven't found the "perfect piece", so why not just try and make it?


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

It's all conditional on your preference. I haven't used any myself. I have seen plenty and for me the decision was easy that I didnt want to take the artificial exo terra background route.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

No I remove mine and Either go with No Background or Install a Universal Habitat Background


----------



## hockeyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

If you do stick with it be careful and don't overload it. I have heard of them breaking on people when they try and add too much to it.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

It should do the same thing, those BG's are foam and GS is foam. It would look good with lots of vines climbing....


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I silicone the background in and cover the front with silicon and peat. Works great and looks better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, everyone.

I'm giving Grimm's "fake tree" method a shot, though after hack-sawing (with an old blade and no jig) through a bunch of thick pvc I've decided it's time for me to get some kind of sawzall or something. Freakin' hack saw.

Has anyone ever made a slurry of titebond and tree fiber? I thought that might make a better looking tree than peat so I'm gonna give it a shot. If the results are halfway decent I'll make a build thread.


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

If anyone is interested I have three of the 18x24 Buddha backgrounds. Willing to give em away for free provided you pay for shipping. If you google "Exo Terra Sri Lanka" there's pics of it. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

hockeyboy said:


> If you do stick with it be careful and don't overload it. I have heard of them breaking on people when they try and add too much to it.


Did you fail your IQ test?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

outofreach said:


> Did you fail your IQ test?


He is spamming posts. He got to 25 posts and stopped. Probably for classifieds.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mkiddrocks (Nov 25, 2013)

naadbrahma said:


> If anyone is interested I have three of the 18x24 Buddha backgrounds. Willing to give em away for free provided you pay for shipping. If you google "Exo Terra Sri Lanka" there's pics of it. Send me a PM if you're interested.


Still got any backgrounds? Pm me


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

This thread is over a year old,so they are probably gone.You might want to try and pm naadbrahma like it says in the post to inquire.


----------



## Mkiddrocks (Nov 25, 2013)

oddlot said:


> This thread is over a year old,so they are probably gone.You might want to try and pm naadbrahma like it says in the post to inquire.


Thank you I'm new to this forums online and I love the ideas


----------

